# Ideal Field Equipment



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

For PPD training, what do you feel is the* ideal field training equipment* for the scenarios you are using? I know costs are an issue, many make their own equipment, and still there are lots of things made or purchased that NEVER see any use...looking for ideas!


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

from a puppy up to a trained dog?
a bungee cord, set of blinds, some pylons,barrels, some sort of jump and or Aframe, a whip a gun a clatter stick, sleeve, suit, tugs of all sizes.

after that the sky is the limit. Maybe a car would be a good piece of equipment.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> For PPD training, what do you feel is the* ideal field training equipment* for the scenarios you are using? I know costs are an issue, many make their own equipment, and still there are lots of things made or purchased that NEVER see any use...looking for ideas!


 
Newspaper, duct tape and a bent screw driver..oh. and Qtips, betadine, cotton balls, 4x4 guaze, some curlex and a torniquet. Vet wrap to hold it all on. Fish antibiotics just in case.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> Newspaper, duct tape and a bent screw driver..oh. and Qtips, betadine, cotton balls, 4x4 guaze, some curlex and a torniquet. Vet wrap to hold it all on. Fish antibiotics just in case.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> Newspaper, duct tape and a bent screw driver..oh. and Qtips, betadine, cotton balls, 4x4 guaze, some curlex and a torniquet. Vet wrap to hold it all on. Fish antibiotics just in case.


I never go to training without my Celox, skin stapler, and announcement to all present where it is in my trailer lol.


----------

